
Amazon Lightsail Now Available in 5 Additional Europe, US AWS Regions - markonen
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/05/amazon-lightsail-now-available-in-5-additional-europe-us-aws-regions/
======
markonen
The primary benefit to me is dirt cheap egress bandwidth from these additional
AWS regions. $10 for 2TB vs the regular EC2 price of $0.09 per GB.

